# An anarchist's collection of guides and e-books



## Orzhr0n

*General*
Anarchism In Action: Methods, Tactics, Skills and Ideas​How to Smash Everything: an anarchist sourcebook (PDF)​An Anarchist cookbook: Recipes for Disaster​
Class Struggle Organizing
Build Your Own Solidarity Network (PDF)​An Anarchist Organizing Manual (PDF)​A Rebel Worker's Organizing Handbook (PDF)​
Collective Decision-making
On Conflict & Consensus: a Handbook on Formal Consensus Decisionmaking​Build Those Collectives! (PDF)​
Community
Beyond You and Me: Inspirations and Wisdom for Building Communities​Copwatch 101 (PDF)​Alternatives to Police - by Rose City Copwatch (PDF)​
Direct Action
Direct Action Survival Guide (PDF)​Bodyhammer - Tactics and Self-Defense For the Modern Protester (PDF)​A Civilian's Guide to Direct Action (PDF)​Voting vs Direct Action (PDF)​
DIY & Self-Reliance
Self Sufficient Living​DIY Guide #1 (PDF)​DIY Guide #2 (PDF)​In The Wake - A Collective Manual-in-Progress For Outliving Civilization​A Steampunk's Guide to the Apocalypse (PDF)​Do It Yourself: a Handbook for Changing Our World (PDF)​
Economics
The Really Really Free Market: Instituting the Gift Economy (PDF)​Envisioning a Hamlet Economy: Topology of Sustainability and Fulfilled Ontogeny​
Green
Gaia's Garden, Second Edition: A Guide To Home-Scale Permaculture (PDF)​Rewild.info Field Guide​Eco-Defense: A Field Guide to Monkeywrenching (PDF)​Ozymandias' Sabotage Handbook (PDF)​
Insurrectionist & Open Source Insurgency
Some Notes on Insurrectionary Anarchism (PDF)​Autonomous Workers’ Nuclei: A New Vision for the Post-Industrial Labour Movement (PDF)​Total Resistance: Swiss Army Guide to Guerrilla Warfare and Underground Operations (PDF)​
Security Culture 
Security Culture: A Handbook For Activists (PDF)​If an Agent Knocks (PDF)​Anarchist Survival Guide For Understanding Gestapo Swine Interrogation Mind Games (PDF)​Operation Backfire - A Survival Guide for Environmental and Animal Rights Activists (PDF)​


----------



## bicycle

most links do not work!


----------



## Orzhr0n

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> most links do not work!


I had some trouble with copy/paste the links, but they should work now


----------



## Teko

very good collection of information from what i have read so far. thanks for your contribution!


----------



## Teko

Orzhr0n said:


> "We are Anonymous. We are Legion. We do not forgive. We do not forget. Expect us - always"


you quoted the Anonymous . are you affiliated with that group, if so pm i have a few friends that you should chat with...nothing like getting to you know your organization on a more personal level.


----------



## Orzhr0n

abstracted said:


> you quoted the Anonymous . are you affiliated with that group, if so pm i have a few friends that you should chat with...nothing like getting to you know your organization on a more personal level.


Go to http://www.whatis-theplan.org/, it's Anonymous own forum 
Oh and you can also check out http://www.whyweprotest.net/


----------



## fackshat

Great information, thanks for sharing.


----------



## christianarchy

<3


----------



## Nyte

MoAr! Thanks for the share.


----------



## Agni Riniari

I noticed that the, "A Rebel Worker's Organizing Handbook (PDF)", was stored on MultiUpload, via MegaUpload, which has recently been taken down due to the owner being arrested.

If no one knows of another location to grab just the one PDF, here is a torrent with it and a few more informational documents.

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4905880/

- Agni


----------



## dharma bum

thanks for all these that work. 

if anyone knows other pdf's or downloads about survival, travel, etc., please post them. i still have some from when the downloads section was still available that i'll post sometime when i can.

thanks,
always wanting to learn


----------



## Stimp muffin

http://civiliandefenseforce.com/


----------



## dharma bum

Stimp muffin said:


> http://civiliandefenseforce.com/


 
awesome. thanks man/


----------



## RVLG

_Simple Solar Homesteading_ by LaMar Alexander is a great book on living off-the-grid.
There's a torrent for it on the Pirate Bay, but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to illegally download-able material. :/


----------



## Orzhr0n

Stimp muffin said:


> http://civiliandefenseforce.com/


Dude, thanks... got a lot of awesome textfiles (goodjob)


----------



## Orzhr0n

http://night-ops.net/resources.html - have some good text-files about lock-picking, movement, stealth, security, camouflage, concealment etc.
http://www.uhc-collective.org.uk/webpages/toolbox/index.htm - Very good site with good info and textfiles.
http://destructables.org/ - A DIY site for projects of protest and creative dissent.


----------



## Tadaa

thanks for all the links here


----------



## Trocchia

As a sailor and an anarchist, I must add something to this great list.

Kudos!
The many-headed hydra - Sailors, slaves, commoners, and the hidden history of the revolutionary Atlantic. 


> "Long before the American Revolution and the Declaration of the Rights of Man, a motley crew of sailors, slaves, pirates, laborers, market women, and indentured servants had ideas about freedom and equality that would forever change history. The Many Headed-Hydra recounts their stories in a sweeping history of the role of the dispossessed in the making of the modern world.
> When an unprecedented expansion of trade and colonization in the early seventeenth century launched the first global economy, a vast, diverse, and landless workforce was born. These workers crossed national, ethnic, and racial boundaries, as they circulated around the Atlantic world on trade ships and slave ships, from England to Virginia, from Africa to Barbados, and from the Americas back to Europe.
> Marshaling an impressive range of original research from archives in the Americas and Europe, the authors show how ordinary working people led dozens of rebellions on both sides of the North Atlantic. The rulers of the day called the multiethnic rebels a 'hydra' and brutally suppressed their risings, yet some of their ideas fueled the age of revolution. Others, hidden from history and recovered here, have much to teach us about our common humanity. "


----------



## Trocchia

*






CrimethInc E-Book Collection
*Days of War: Nights of Love
Harbinger
Inside Front
Rolling Thunder
*CrimethInc E-Zine Collection*

Adultery 'and other half revolutions'
After the Fall
Against Ideology
The Age of Conspircay Charges
AlieNation: The Map of Despair
Alive in the Land of the Dead
All Traveler Kids Purged From Crimethinc Membership
Antinationalist Nationalism
August 2010: We are Everywhere
Beyond Democracy
Blocks, Blac and Otherwise
Breaking News From Pittsburgh G20 Protest
Breaking and Entering a New World
Bringing the Heat in Miami
The Climate is Changing
The Concealment of Death
The Contents of Your Daily Life
Crimethinc Manifesto Part 72-A
Crimethinc Shareholder Report
The Dead Hand of the Past
Definition of Terms
Demonstrating Resistance 
Designed to Kill
Despair
The Descreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie
Divided and Conquered
The Domestication of Animals and Man
Do You Have Ideas or Do Ideas Have You?
Eight Things You Can Do To Get Active
Every Nights A Halloween
Fighting In The New Terrain
Fighting Terrorism Begins At Home
The Fine Art of Criticism
Forget Terrorism
Forward!
Four Stories From The Border
Fuck The Police
G20: Shut Dors = Broken Windows
G20 Mobilization: Preliminary Assesment
Green Scared
Going It Alone
Hairbringer 4 Introduction
How Ethical Is Work Ethic?
How I Spent My Permenant Vacation
How To Get What You Want
Indulge ... & Undermine
Introduction To Anarchism & Resistance in Bogota 
Introduction To Situtationists
Invitation To The Crimethinc Inner Circle
The Irrepresible Anarchists
Join The Resistance: Fall In Love
Let Me Light My Cigarette On Your Burning Blockade
Legal Support At the RNC & After
March 4: Anarchists In The Student Movement
Millions Of Dollars In Prizes
Nightmares of Capitalism, Pipe Dreams of Democracy
No Gods
No Masters
Objectives Of the CrimethInc Convergence
One Dimensional Man In Three Dimensional World
Personal Accounts From A Building Occupation Movement
Practical Tips For Crimethinc Agents
Privlege, Identity and Conflict at the CrimethInc Convergence 2009
Product Is The Excrement Of Action
Punk Shows
Reconsidering Television
The Really Really Free Market
Rhetoric Warning
RNC/DNC 2008 Accounts
Say You Want An Insurrection 
Seduced By The Image Of Reality
Selling Ourselves Out
Sex Tips For Restless Youth
The SHAC Model
#Spanish Revolution
There Is A Difference Between Life And Survival
There Is A Secret World Concealed Within This One
Toronto G20: Eyewitness Report
Twelve Myths About Direct Action
Ultimatum
The Unabomber
Under The Big Tent
Under The Helocopters
Undermining Oppression
Vanguard Of Sexual Revolution
Veganism
Washing & Brainwashing
What Is Security Culture?
What To Expect From The Conventions
Why I Love Shoplifting
Working Within The System
Work Bullitin #47
Why We're Right And You're Wrong
You Are Under Surveillance
Your Politics Are Boring As Fuck
2004 Convergence Report
2012: The Empire Has To Clothes


----------



## Agni Riniari

Orzhr0n said:


> http://www.uhc-collective.org.uk/webpages/toolbox/index.htm - Very good site with good info and textfiles.


 
I am reading through this and it has some good information, but, just to make sure it does not go over looked, I am not sure the legal advise it gives can be used as this appears to be for the UK or something, that and the age of the documents. But, please feel free to try and clarify that for me. But, even if that is the case, it still has some great information, especially for direct action tactics and defense.

- Agni


----------



## Amanda Cruickshank

Agni Riniari said:


> I am reading through this and it has some good information, but, just to make sure it does not go over looked, I am not sure the legal advise it gives can be used as this appears to be for the UK or something, that and the age of the documents. But, please feel free to try and clarify that for me. But, even if that is the case, it still has some great information, especially for direct action tactics and defense.
> 
> - Agni


 
Yeah, it's always good to check where zene's are coming from when the content is about legal stuff or dealing with the cops.


----------

